# Phew...it's a start!!!!



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)

After weeks (in fact almost 3 months) of not having been on my bike for various reasons, I finally managed to squeeze a ride in tonight. Only 10 miles, but they felt effortless (yes, admittedly it was flat), and I could have kept going but my friend was flagging a bit. I know it's not much, but I had started to feel really worried with Amsterdame looming on the horizon and not having done any training. Feels like the 10miles got me back into cycling mode and once I was out, I absolutely loved it. And there is a bank holiday coming up, so hopefully that will be a chance to squeeze in some more longer rides, so I'm generally feeling a lot less stressed about not being able to cope once we get to May. Hadn't realised how much I missed the cyling!!!

Also, the sponsorship raised so far has now reached the grand total of £399.82, I still need at least another £100 pounds, but although I have exhausted most of my contacts, it feels like I have climbed over the biggest hurdle, so overall I'm feeling much more positive!!! 

Just thought I'd let you know - I suspect nobody is interested, but hey, it made me feel better!


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2008)

A positive frame of mind is very important. Sounds like you got yours .


----------



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)

Lol, yeah...let's see how long it lasts!


----------



## Rab (20 Mar 2008)

Well done PP

I had a similar 3 month lay off at the end of last year.

I was quite worried that I would have lost the ability to knock in miles, but it soon comes back.

Now keep at it


----------



## domtyler (20 Mar 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Also, the sponsorship raised so far has now reached the grand total of £399.82, I still need at least another £100 pounds, but although I have exhausted most of my contacts, it feels like I have climbed over the biggest hurdle, so overall I'm feeling much more positive!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know - I suspect nobody is interested, but hey, it made me feel better!



Make that £90 to go!


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2008)

£80


----------



## domtyler (20 Mar 2008)

Nice one John, I wonder if we can clear her balance by the time she logs in next?


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2008)

£70


----------



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)

AWW!!! Fantastic!!! Thanks a lot you 3, that's great!!!!


----------



## Christopher (20 Mar 2008)

Bit less now

BTW I see that the entire Amsterdame contingent are taking the overnight ferry from Hull on the Saturday. A party of fifty or more women on a ferry with a few bars? Has this been thought through?

*goes away to look up ferry times from Hull...*


----------



## domtyler (20 Mar 2008)

Frustruck said:


> Bit less now
> 
> BTW I see that the entire Amsterdame contingent are taking the overnight ferry from Hull on the Saturday. A party of fifty or more women on a ferry with a few bars? Has this been thought through?
> 
> *goes away to look up ferry times from Hull...*



What is the date of this crossing again?


----------



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)




----------



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)

And another huge thank you goes to Frustruck and Longers, really appreciate it guys!!!!


----------



## simonali (20 Mar 2008)

I did anuvver tenner, as it's payday today.


----------



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks a lot Simon! You could try wearing a skirt and makeup and you might just pass!  If not, there is always Amsterslam:

http://charityadventure.org.uk/CharityAdventureApp/amsterslam2008.aspx


----------



## simonali (20 Mar 2008)

And a syrup. I'm as bald as the arse of a badger who just accidentally wondered into a shaving brush factory!


----------



## punkypossum (20 Mar 2008)

LOL! One of our managers at work uses spray on hair - it bears a remarkable resemblence to shoe polish, but it might be worth a try!


----------



## 4F (20 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> And a syrup. I'm as bald as the arse of a badger who just accidentally wondered into a shaving brush factory!



Do badgers have bald arses ? I thought that was a myyth


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Mar 2008)

I'm bald as well 

Some idiot told Jakes Mum that if she shaved her Tw@t her Sex life would improve 

Simon


----------



## simonali (20 Mar 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Do badgers have bald arses ? I thought that was a myyth



How do they make these then?

http://www.presentsformen.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=629&CAWELAID=92600626


----------



## simonali (20 Mar 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> I'm bald as well
> 
> Some idiot told Jakes Mum that if she shaved her Tw@t her Sex life would improve
> 
> Simon



Reminds me of a joke;

100 women were asked if their c*** tingled after sex. 95% said 'no, he just rolls off and goes to sleep'.

Apologies to PP for the thread hijack!


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2008)

C'mon you lot. Punky's still short of her sponsor money and this is a good cause. Plus we get the full embarrasing anecdotes after the trip, that's gotta be worth it.


----------



## punkypossum (23 Mar 2008)

Thanks crackle!!! You have a lot of faith in me, I can tell!!!


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2008)

Ultimate faith.

You did realize it was the amusing and embarrasing anecdotes we were sponsoring didn't you?


----------



## domtyler (23 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> Ultimate faith.
> 
> You did realize it was the amusing and embarrasing anecdotes we were sponsoring didn't you?



Er, Oh!  I thought it was the photos for the Girls in Lycra thread?


----------



## punkypossum (23 Mar 2008)

And there was me thinking you just had very charitable hearts!  My faith in humanity has just been destroyed!!!!

On a more positive note, just managed to squeeze a quick 12 miler in, not much but at least I'm doing something!!!


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Er, Oh!  I thought it was the photos for the Girls in Lycra thread?




Ssshhh! I was going to ask to see the photos from the trip, all innocent like and then post some on Girls in Lycra 

You've blown it now ......tsk


----------



## punkypossum (23 Mar 2008)

I think you are all getting over exited - looking at the pics from last years trip, they don't look like they would be particularly spectacular on the girls in lycra thread - now don't you dare retracting your sponsorship on the grounds of the quality of lycra shots :

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x17/charityadventure/Amsterdame07 - 2nd to 5th June/


----------



## simonali (25 Mar 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Thanks a lot Simon! You could try wearing a skirt and makeup and you might just pass!





punkypossum said:


> I think you are all getting over exited - looking at the pics from last years trip, they don't look like they would be particularly spectacular on the girls in lycra thread - now don't you dare retracting your sponsorship on the grounds of the quality of lycra shots :
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x17/charityadventure/Amsterdame07 - 2nd to 5th June/



Hang on, there's some fellas biking in those pics. How did they get in?!


----------



## punkypossum (25 Mar 2008)

Cause someone needs to read maps, carry bags and look after helpless damsels in distress!!!


----------



## punkypossum (30 Mar 2008)

Managed to squeeze in another 15 miles this evening, so feeling a bit better about myself, just so busy at the moment that it's really hard to get some training in, but I suppose even relatively short distances are better than nothing and should help build up fitness...at least I hope so!


----------



## longers (30 Mar 2008)

Short rides are better than no rides and your positive attitude will do wonders for you as well.


----------



## Danny (30 Mar 2008)

I wouldn't worry. 

As far as I can see from the Amsterdame itinerary the trip is really an excuse for an extended party over three days with with some gentle cycling in between to help you recover


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2008)

Right you!

Here's my suggested training schedule, given you've managed what, 35 miles this week?. You need to make a bit of a jump and stop kiddin' around, or we'll be wanting our sponsor money back 

week beginning:-

Next week - 3 rides, 45 miles
6 April Minimum 60 miles in 3 rides 
13 April Minimum 65 in 3 rides
20 April Minimum 70 in 4 rides
27 April minimum 80 in 4 rides 2 back to back
4 May Minimum 90 in 3 rides - 2 back to back, 1 50 miler
11 May Minimum 90 miles in 4 rides 2 back to back (20 & 20, rest day, 2 back to back (15 & 35)
18 May 40 miles in 3 rides, a 20 and two easy tens back to back

You've got 210 miles to do in 3 days with a hangover on each one. So really you should also increase your units of alchohol each week too


----------



## punkypossum (30 Mar 2008)

I'll get there, honest!!! And I will NOT have a hangover (not a big drinker actually, so that one is relatively easy). In fact, if I stick to the schedule they have given us, I'm not too far off plan either (but yes, I admit more would be better at this point ): 

_"As a very rough guide, I would be hoping that you can complete the following distances at least once a week to best prepare yourselves. Don’t worry if you don’t think that this is possible – I promise you that we’ll get you to Amsterdam and back no matter what! But if you put the effort in now, your trip will be a much more comfortable one!

Weeks to go: Miles to ride:

14 --- 6-10
12 --- 8-12
10 --- 10-14
8 --- 15-20
6 --- 20-25
4 --- 25-30
2 --- 30+
0 --- 60+ J (scary huh?!)

Please don’t worry if you don’t have the time to go out once a week, but please be prepared for a much less comfortable trip than those who can (extra padding reqd!!)."_

My consolation is that people without any training on supermarket full sussers apparently got there in the end last year... However, I would much rather do it comfortably!!! Hopefully, I should be able to up the mileage a bit after next week, will have a big piece of college work out of the way then (more too come, but this one has been dragging on forever )


----------



## punkypossum (30 Mar 2008)

Dannyg said:


> I wouldn't worry.
> 
> As far as I can see from the Amsterdame itinerary the trip is really an excuse for an extended party over three days with with some gentle cycling in between to help you recover



PAH!!! 

PS If one of you guys is Mangaman, then thanks a lot for sponsoring me despite my appalling training achievements!!!!


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2008)

Is that what they recommend. Wow! That's not a lot of miles preparation. Still I guess they have experience of chivvying everyone along on the day. I would still aim to do more though, you'll enjoy it more then.

I'm sure you'll both get there. My post was tongue in cheek to scare you 

It'll be great. I would add a bit to those mileages though and actually ease down in the last week, rather than up.


----------



## punkypossum (31 Mar 2008)

I thought their schedule seemed very tame - will definitely try to do more than that, would rather find the ride too easy than too hard!!! And that is very unlikely too happen even with lots of training!

But thanks, you HAVE scared me now!!!!


----------



## longers (31 Mar 2008)

From what I've heard about training, Crackles advice about easing off in the week before is very good advice.


----------



## Danny (31 Mar 2008)

* Sat 24th May - Cycle from York Designer Outlet to Hull (52 flat miles) stop for lunch in a pub on the way – take overnight Ferry - *Party* and Sleep on the boat.

* Sun 25th May – Arrive Rotterdam . Cycle to Amsterdam (70 flat miles) - lunch on the way by the lake. *Go out for the night* in Amsterdam and sleep in a local hostel.

* Mon 26th May – Depart Amsterdam and head back to Rotterdam past windmills, canals, etc (70 flat miles) – ferry home, *party* and sleep on the boat


----------



## Danny (31 Mar 2008)

punkypossum said:


> PAH!!!
> 
> PS If one of you guys is Mangaman, then thanks a lot for sponsoring me despite my appalling training achievements!!!!



Haven't sponsored you yet, but might have to now to make up for being so rude about your ride


----------



## longers (31 Mar 2008)

Dannyg said:


> * Sat 24th May - Cycle from York Designer Outlet to Hull (52 flat miles) stop for lunch in a pub on the way – take overnight Ferry - *Party* and Sleep on the boat.
> 
> * Sun 25th May – Arrive Rotterdam . Cycle to Amsterdam (70 flat miles) - lunch on the way by the lake. *Go out for the night* in Amsterdam and sleep in a local hostel.
> 
> * Mon 26th May – Depart Amsterdam and head back to Rotterdam past windmills, canals, etc (70 flat miles) – ferry home, *party* and sleep on the boat



You forgot the coming home party and the re-union party .


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2008)

C'mon DannyG: Do the sponsorship.

I've got contacts in York who can be instructed to take out a cycling Groucho Marks. They're just a phone call away. Safety is a tenner


----------



## punkypossum (31 Mar 2008)

longers said:


> You forgot the coming home party and the re-union party .



You don't understand!!! They only put this to reel people in - the idea of a party makes people sign up, once they realise they will be to knackered too party, it's too late!!!


----------



## punkypossum (31 Mar 2008)

Dannyg said:


> Haven't sponsored you yet, but might have to now to make up for being so rude about your ride



And yes, I think that is a great idea!!!!


----------



## punkypossum (2 Apr 2008)

And another 15.5.... Not too bad for a week night...


----------



## Christopher (3 Apr 2008)

So how close are you to your target, Punky?

BTW I saw two lovely girls on road bikes out near Chipping on Sunday, not you and Jane at all?  I was attempting to get up a steep little hill on a fixed and avoid the local 4x4 milk float...


----------



## mickle (3 Apr 2008)

£20


----------



## punkypossum (3 Apr 2008)

Big thank you Mickle, you are a star!!!!   In fact you guys have all been amazing!!! It will make my sore bum so much more worthwhile!!! 

Have reached £500 now, so at least I have met that target and can chill out a bit - everything from now on is just a very welcome bonus!!!


----------



## punkypossum (3 Apr 2008)

Frustruck said:


> So how close are you to your target, Punky?
> 
> BTW I saw two lovely girls on road bikes out near Chipping on Sunday, not you and Jane at all?  I was attempting to get up a steep little hill on a fixed and avoid the local 4x4 milk float...



And no, unfortunately wasn't us - ours are mtb's and we haven't made it to chipping yet...


----------



## Christopher (10 Apr 2008)

Never mind. However, if you do make it to Elswick, a mere 12 miles NW of Preston, there's a super ice-cream cafe there (Bonds) and it's open late into the evenings... pretty village too!


----------



## punkypossum (10 Apr 2008)

Not making it anywhere at the moment...flat out with flu, today is the first day I've left bed even for a short amount of time (apart from visit to docs) since Thursday  Timing very crap, too much to do to be ill and it messes my training up quite badly .... Then again, better now than in May, at least I've got time to get fit again!!!


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2008)

Flu in April..... it's supposed to be an Autumn / Winter thing ! Feel for you...not good ! 

PS Don't ride on the flu (I know you don't feel like it, I have ridden on the flu as a youngster...it's not to be done, really not good for the ticker !)


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2008)

Do not get back on the bike until you've shaken it off.

You can't borrow a turbo from someone can you? That'd be perfect for illness recovery and might help you fit some more training in as well.


----------



## punkypossum (11 Apr 2008)

Well, temperature is back to normal, glands have gone down and I'm feeling a lot better than I did, just still rather drained. Suspect it wasn't "proper" flu anyway, otherwise I think I would have been a lot iller for a lot longer - plus I never got the bad cough you are supposed to have with flu. Anyway, going to have a week off the bike and then get back into it slowly next weekend...very annoying, but hey, it's one of those things...the girl I caught it from got it a lot worse and is still really ill with it after two weeks, so I suppose I've been lucky in a way...


----------

